# baby pythons and eastern browns in second week of october!



## godfreysown (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi folks, I've been interested in snakes of the Northern Rivers Region, NSW, for about 2 years, so I expect to be very surprised, very often, but 
imagine my surprise when I find baby pythons and brown snakes in October, when everything I've ever encountered about these snakes tells me
that babies don't appear till Jan-march?

Could someone shed some light on this for me and/or point me to a reliable body of information?

Many thanks,

Tex Tillis


----------



## Bushman (Oct 13, 2013)

Are you sure that they're not last seasons juveniles?
If so, how do you know that they've just hatched?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 14, 2013)

they would have been from earlier in the year,some have not put on much size , i encounter young browns and young diamonds at anytime of year


----------



## Riffherper (Oct 14, 2013)

Even though I have chunky little almost yearlings I would have to imagine that some wild hatchies from last year might just not be eating as much and as a result may only be maintaining condition instead of growing.


----------



## scorps (Oct 14, 2013)

As everyone else has said, last seasons hatcho's...


----------



## godfreysown (Jul 24, 2014)

*hatchlings late in year or last year's hatchlings doing poorly*



scorps said:


> As everyone else has said, last seasons hatcho's...



Thanks for all who responded.
Enjoy the (very early springing?) spring!

Tex


----------

